# Lost Sawyer FX-G oars in Shoshone



## gwoodcat (Jul 1, 2011)

Beginning to think they sunk! Haha ttt


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Haven't seen your oars but wondering what you are referring to by "twin holes". I know Marty's been munching.


----------



## gwoodcat (Jul 1, 2011)

Yea it was Marty's, (might have been self medicating the night I posted) it's running better now but crushed me two weeks ago. Thx for keeping an eye out!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Ran shoshone to new castle, kept an eye out but did not see any oars, but a cooler, empty cans and a few full cans


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry gwoodcat......well, atleast you still have your sucker beer cuzy!
Hope you find them my friend,
****


----------



## gwoodcat (Jul 1, 2011)

haha yea ****! Actually lost one and was able to recover it!!


----------



## gwoodcat (Jul 1, 2011)

gwoodcat said:


> Yes that is correct.. Both oars!! :0/ blue fiberglass, rope wrapped, with oar rights. Took a bad line in twin holes today and lost myself two passengers and my oars.. Please help!! (970)309-3367


Anyone out there come across anything this inter/spring?


----------

